# Help, Need Pro Opinions



## dsmith (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm in the middle of a big remodel and due to a miss-communication with my GC our walls got textured instead of a smooth finish. Ugh. 

My question is if there is any easy way to get back to a level 4 finish without re-coating 2-3 times?? i.e. Can you use a high build primer to fill in over texture?

Help appreciated!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dsmith said:


> I'm in the middle of a big remodel and due to a miss-communication with my GC our walls got textured instead of a smooth finish. Ugh.
> 
> My question is if there is any easy way to get back to a level 4 finish without re-coating 2-3 times?? i.e. Can you use a high build primer to fill in over texture?
> 
> ...


what is your texture ....any photos


----------



## dsmith (Mar 2, 2015)

Its a spray on, knock-down that we sanded as much as we dared so far.

I'm not there so I just found this photo, its a bit smoother and tighter pattern than this but otherwise its pretty close to it. 

Thanks!


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Make em skim it. They'll have as much if not more time sanding and TRYING to fill it with primer and the finished product won't be as good. 

Elaborate on this "miscommunication", it may be on them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PC sander then re skim. A few times !!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> PC sander then re skim. A few times !!


Yep, exactly what I was going to recommend. If they sprayed the texture on with a big pull behind machine they may have a binks gun that can spray mud on a bit like paint. From there they might be able to run a magic trowel or just knife it to get it smooth. would be a bit faster but not much less labor intensive.. Sounds like a several thousand dollar mistake


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Back in the day we did what was called racing stripes. Using the 14" we'd stripe the wall let it set up, then go in between with the same blade. I think now days I'd use the hopper and do a thin skim. This texture isn't that heavy. Should skim easy.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would sand it down first than with my 
Graco Drywall Texture Sprayer TexSpray RTX 1500 I would spray mud and wipe smooth. repeat steps if needed


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Just grab a hawk and trowel and get on that chit. KISS.....


----------



## dsmith (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks all! Sounds like I've got some work to do.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Roll on the mud with a paint roller, and magic trowel. Sounds like a simple enough fix.


----------

